#   >       -82

## 111

!              1 , :   15  1 ,   10   1   ..         ,  . ..    8       .     -  ,     ,     !      ,  , !!!!!

----------


## MissisY

> !              1 , :   15  1 ,   10   1   ..         ,  . ..    8       .     -  ,     ,     !      ,  , !!!!!


      ,   ,    .   ,   /  .     -        ?

----------


## Arhimed0

> 


    ,     ????????? :Wow: 





> .


 


> 


   . 
, ,  ?     ?    ?
 -   !    !

                      -    .         ,      .





> -        ?


      /.        .     -    :Big Grin:

----------


## Arhimed0

> 1 , :   15  1 ,   10   1   ..         ,  . ..    8       .


 /     ?    ?




> 


   ?

----------


## Ibrisami

[QUOTE=Arhimed0;54019339]    ,     ????????? :Wow: 

       -.     / ,   - .      ,      ,      . -     -  ,     .

----------


## 111

> /     ?    ?
> , .
> 
>    ?


 -       , -

----------


## Arhimed0

> -       , -


,   - ,     ˨ ,     ,  "", ..     .
     1   -  ,        4   - ,   - ,  - .

          ,        ...%.      "".            . 

        !     !
         !    .       -    (   ) .    -,     ,    -  "". .. ...        3-4     5  !   ! :yes:

----------


## Arhimed0

!

  :      8 ,    -   8 ! ?
   8  ,   ,   , .... 
    ,       .       ""         4-5  .

    ? 
       .    .      .     -        .

  10   8  , 80  .          ?     1 . 
,   - / .  - !

----------


## Arhimed0

> -.


-     .  ( - ""!)    .
      (-)  .

     - -   .       .
  .       -       "1 -".

----------


## Ibrisami

> - -   .       .
>   .       -       "1 -".


  ?     :          - .  -  .  ,       ,   ,   .     -   ,   -  . ,      , ,   - ?

----------


## Arhimed0

> -  .


  - "" ? -    ,   - .        .





> **    -


-,      -   -   .    ,       1 -          .
     -   .      / -.   .
    " ".    .
  ,    - -   .   .     "" ?





> ,   -


   "".      "" :Smilie:

----------


## 111

:Smilie: ,    ""

----------


## Ibrisami

> - "" ? -    ,   - .        .


    ,      ,  ,   ""  :Smilie: .           . ,     -   -          .     ,  , ,       :Wink: .



> ,       1 -          .


,     ,    :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

> !              1 , :   15  1 ,   10   1   ..         ,  . ..    8       .     -  ,     ,     !      ,  , !!!!!



          1 ,     1 ,     .       1 ,           1     .    ))

----------

> !              1 , :   15  1 ,   10   1   ..         ,  . ..    8       .     -  ,     ,     !      ,  , !!!!!


         ,

----------


## Arhimed0

> ,     -   -          .


 

 1  ,  1 ...

----------


## Arhimed0

> ,  , ,      .


   -

----------


## Arhimed0

> 1 ,     1 ,     .       1 ,           1     .    ))

----------


## Arhimed0

> ,


   -      !              !!

----------


## VLDMR

.     .
 ,  ,  - , , . 
(           -..       ,  ,       .)

     (  )      [].
  -      .   , -...
  (- ,   ?).
       -     .  -      .    .      .
          .  -   ,   .           .           .   .        ,    ,    .

  , , ,     . 
  ,     ,    .

----------


## Arhimed0

*VLDMR*,     -    ,      ,    




> -..


    ...

,  ,     ,   ==........


      -   . 
      ,  /       ! 
   ! :Frown: 

     ,

----------

